# Automatic Shifter Button Won't Go In



## Coops5478 (Feb 1, 2014)

I've got a 1997 Altima GLE. I've used this forum anonymously a few times over the years to search for fixes - but this problem I couldn't really find a good answer for.

For the last 3 days I've had an issue with getting the car out of park because the shifter button won't depress. I have to repeatedly depress the brake pedal and try to push in the button - sometimes it's 10 seconds doing this repeatedly... sometimes 5 minutes. I already searched the forums (and other sites) and I know about the shift lock solenoid. I can hear the click of the solenoid more prominently when releasing the brake pedal than depressing. 

I decided to pull out the console to visually inspect the solenoid. When the brake pedal is depressed it moves out... so I guess my question is, how far and how "strongly" should it move. Just the fact that it is moving, does that mean it's not the solenoid - or maybe it's moving but not unlocking the button - couldn't really find a good description of how that actually works to check. Will it hurt to squirt a little WD-40 on the solenoid and "work it" to lubricate it

Or is it something mechanical with the button in the shifter?


----------



## Coops5478 (Feb 1, 2014)

So after playing with around with it this afternoon, I decided that given the weakness of the solenoid click I was hearing upon depressing the brake pedal, I'd shoot some WD-40 in there. A few pumps of the brake pedal to work it in there and now my click is audibly louder - and now the button depresses and I can get it out of park. I guess the solenoid wasn't actuating quite enough to unlock the button. Going to leave the console apart and check again in the morning... hopefully this has fixed it though.


----------

